# Microfibres



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking for some microfibres to apply detailing spray. Been using done and dusted also just bought some turtlewax dry and shine. 

Also after a decent dash cleaner/shine and wheel cleaner. What you recommend?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use some Kirkland ones from Costco and been pleased with them...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

the rag company mircofibers are very good, dash cleaner I use ****pit shine or just a damp microfiber -

Wheel cleaners - if the wheels are pretty clean then a strong shampoo mix and some brushes would be ok - if you need to decontaminate then a iron remover or dedicated wheel cleaner would be needed


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

For general use and non paint related cleaning and applications I use the Kirklands microfibres.

Paint work, application and removal I use Rag Company and some of the In2Detailing clothes, they are very reasonable in price.


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Is a new car so assuming just shampoo and water will be fine on wheels.


----------



## johngt350r (Apr 16, 2020)

i believe the best microfiber towels are griots garage pfm


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Goodnight Irene said:


> Looking for some microfibres to apply detailing spray. Been using done and dusted also just bought some turtlewax dry and shine.


https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419661
👍🏻


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

I use the ones from Costco which i find good especially for the money. :thumb:


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

+1 for Costco ones. Work well for me


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Goodnight Irene said:


> Looking for some microfibres to apply detailing spray. Been using done and dusted also just bought some turtlewax dry and shine.
> 
> Also after a decent dash cleaner/shine and wheel cleaner. What you recommend?


Its a good idea to use a high quality, edgeless, medium knapp, medium GSM, 70/30 blend expensive towel to reduce the risk of scratching/marring with a detailing spray.
Some quality towels maybe:
1. Rag Company 365's or Eagles.
2. Klin Korea Plush
3. Carpro Boa 350
4. In2Detailing Purple

With an Sio2 spray (dry and shine) however, you are likely to trash your towel after prolonged use because it has hydrophobic and bonding chemicals which don't wash out (easily). So you need to find a happy medium of value and quality. The Kirkland (Costco) ones are certainly worth considering but please ensure you check them thoroughly after washing them before use. You must look for singed ends of the edging in one of the corners as the last lot I bought about 10 of the 36 towels had to be demoted to the wife's cleaning cupboard.

For the dash cleaner and wheel cleaner a very cheap answer is a diluted APC with Bilt Hamber Surfex HD or Koch Chemie GS being two of the best. An expensive and very good wheel cleaner is Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel, Autosmart Red 7 or any other quality fallout remover but probably best not to use too regularly.
I tend not to use any interior dash cleaners as I don't like the shiny look.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Another vote for the Kirkland ones from Costco


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Has anyone found a good cloth for interior use (screens, gloss black trim etc)?


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Just make sure you get what you need.

There is varying grades and qualities..

I purchased 2 bulk packs from ECP.

One at best can be used for dirty jobs.. the other is that soft and plush it cannot be used for anything !! 

I have also purchased a few more expensive ones to use removing polish when machine polishing...however these don't remove the polish as nicely as more relatively cheap microfibre clothes 

End story..bit of research get what you need for each job. ..you can't use the same style for - glass - removing polish from bodywork- interior plastics- chairs.


----------

